# Lightweight full face kids helmet?



## will j (Jan 23, 2004)

I'm looking for a lightweight full face helmet for my 6 year old daughter for some intro to downhill riding. I bought a Fox V1 helmet but it is way too heavy and bulky. Designed for moto, but seems to be overkill for biking. Does anyone have any recommendations? Does anyone have experience with the Bell Ramble? How about the Kali Zoka? Bonus points if it comes in pink or purple.


----------



## silvascape (Sep 11, 2014)

If she is not jumping or racing you might prefer to try the Bell Super 2R or 3R as a lighter alternative to a full down hill helmet. Alternatively a size small Met Parachute may suit - it is downhill certified where as the Bell option is not. The Met size small is not as small as the Bell though and the cheek pads sit in a slightly lower position. 

If you want a full traditional full face helmet there are lots of companies which make great products in kids sizes and you can usually pick up the pink models relatively cheaply. Try Fly, Kali, THH, Giro. They are all popular kids full face helmets for BMX - if you are looking online try BMX shops such as JR bikes and Dans.


----------



## Rascal Rides (Jan 27, 2015)

We recently bought the Bell Sanction for my 4 year old. Here's my review of it: Bell Sanction Kids Full Face Helmet Review - Rascal Rides

Sadly, I don't think it comes in pink. There were a couple other good options we were looking at, but the Sanction was the most affordable.


----------



## silvascape (Sep 11, 2014)

Dans comp and JR bikes both have lots of Fly helmets in Pink or Purple or both and most of them are under $100. The youth sizing goes down to 48cm and fits your average 3 year old.

I think this one is particularly cool looking:
https://i9x4h3t5.map2.ssl.hwcdn.net/products-new/6/601323+4.jpg
and for $99.95 from Danscomp its pretty economical.

If you are willing to go for last years model you can pick them up under $80
Fly Racing Kinetic Impulse Helmet-Pink/Black/White at J&R Bicycles

The Kali helmets are great. They can be picked up for around $85
https://www.amazon.com/Kali-Protect...847&sr=1-7&keywords=kali+full+face&th=1&psc=1
The Zoka is a great helmet.

I would NOT go with the Bell Ramble - its universal sizing so really it is a compromise for everyone. It has very poor ventilation and the chin bar is not certified. It is basically a skate style helmet with a piece of plastic stuck off the front. It does not have a proper peak either.


----------



## Troy Carter (Dec 7, 2016)

I've just got the Bell Super 2R for my 10yo. They are on clearance at several places so they are a really good buy right now. The helmet is very light and although it's not DH rated it's better than most other options to protect their face a bit more.

His head measured 21.5" but it's too wide for the 2R in a small so we're waiting for a medium to try that on.


----------



## will j (Jan 23, 2004)

Rascal Rides said:


> We recently bought the Bell Sanction for my 4 year old. Here's my review of it: Bell Sanction Kids Full Face Helmet Review - Rascal Rides
> 
> Sadly, I don't think it comes in pink. There were a couple other good options we were looking at, but the Sanction was the most affordable.


Thanks, I ordered the Sanction for $56 from REI. Even at 950 grams, I think it's probably one of the lightest full face helmets on the market for kids. Those moto style helmets are around 3 lbs. I told her we'll pick up a couple of sticker packs and she can decorate it to her liking.


----------



## whybotherme (Sep 12, 2008)

my boy loves the Kali that i got him on clearance.


----------

